# 9/6 Smackdown Spoilers



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2013/0903/565349/live-spoilers-for-this-week-wwe-main-event/

[


> *MAIN EVENT*:
> 
> * Fandango beat Justin Gabriel in a lengthy match. He won with the top rope leg drop.
> 
> ...


http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2013/0903/565351/live-spoilers-for-this-week-wwe-smackdown/



> *SMACKOWN*:
> 
> * Triple H kicks off this week's SmackDown and is holding a town hall meeting for everyone to air their grievances. The locker room is out watching from the stage. Triple H, Vickie Guerrero and Brad Maddox are in the ring. Triple H talks first about how he fired Cody Rhodes on RAW and what's best for business. The Shield are also out, standing guard at the ring. Triple H wants nobody to be afraid for their jobs. He lets anyone step up and ask a question but nobody does. He says no butt kissing. Damien Sandow speaks up and says he supports Triple H firing Cody Rhodes. Triple H says Cody fired Cody. Kofi Kingston speaks up and says everyone is afraid and that's not best for business. Triple H talks about how the wrestlers' egos are out of control and says that's why Daniel Bryan isn't out here. Heath Slater speaks up but Triple H cracks jokes at him. Rob Van Dam says Cody getting fired wasn't cool and calls Triple H "dude." Ryback speaks up and doesn't like being called a bully. Ryback vs. Dolph Ziggler, Kofi Kingston vs. Curtis Axel and RVD vs. Randy Orton is announced for tonight. Also, Bryan gets to pick The Shield member that he wants to face tonight. Triple H gives Randy Orton a grand introduction. * Randy Orton vs. Rob Van Dam is up first. Alberto Del Rio is out for commentary.
> 
> ...


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: 9/4 Main Event + 9/6 Smackdown Spoilers*

If Triple H will be on the show i'll not read the spoilers :mark:


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: 9/4 Main Event + 9/6 Smackdown Spoilers*

Sandow loses to Truth?

Oh right, he has SD MITB. I keep forgetting that means he has to lose every match. Plus I suppose they're exerting all the heel dominance the company can muster in the Corporation Storyline.


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: 9/4 Main Event + 9/6 Smackdown Spoilers*

Sandow losing to R-Truth :lmao


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: 9/4 Main Event + 9/6 Smackdown Spoilers*

I can never figure out why the SD MITB holder _always_ has to job non-stop until the cash-in. What is that supposed to prove? All it does is make the title look like an even bigger joke.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: 9/4 Main Event + 9/6 Smackdown Spoilers*

Sandow losing to Truth? At this rate, I expect Doink the Clown to show up one week and soundly defeat Sandow.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: 9/4 Main Event + 9/6 Smackdown Spoilers*



Choke2Death said:


> I can never figure out why the SD MITB holder _always_ has to job non-stop until the cash-in. What is that supposed to prove? All it does is make the title look like an even bigger joke.


Part of me thinks that's what Vince is trying to do. Bury the World Title and further the gap between it and the WWE Title.

Dat nutty old Vince. :vince



> Sandow losing to Truth? At this rate, I expect Doink the Clown to show up one week and soundly defeat Sandow.


Hornswoggle's probably on the list of guys right now that's gonna beat Sandow.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: 9/4 Main Event + 9/6 Smackdown Spoilers*

Bryan and Ziggler eating losses when he had the MITB was a travesty because they were great acts. Sandrone jobbing seems warranted puts a smile on my face.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: 9/4 Main Event + 9/6 Smackdown Spoilers*

lol WOW @Sandow, I mean come on. I honestly believe this is gonna lead to something about the MITB being a curse to have because the funny thing is, even after the cash, nothing amounts to it either...other than DB's cash in. But he had to go all out to make it work.


----------



## dukenukem3do (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: 9/4 Main Event + 9/6 Smackdown Spoilers*

He just lost in main event calm down jees


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: 9/4 Main Event + 9/6 Smackdown Spoilers*

pyro gonna pyro


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: 9/4 Main Event + 9/6 Smackdown Spoilers*

Really pleased to see this angle carry over from Raw to Smackdown every week. It's not only what's best for business (check out the ratings) but Smackdown has an important angle to follow which hasn't been the case in a long time. I'll likely get a laugh out of the opening when I watch it on TV.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: 9/4 Main Event + 9/6 Smackdown Spoilers*



> Damien Sandow speaks up and says he supports Triple H firing Cody Rhodes. Triple H says Cody fired Cody.


:HHH2 :vince5


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: 9/4 Main Event + 9/6 Smackdown Spoilers*

Smackdown sounds like it's off to a good start tbh


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: 9/4 Main Event + 9/6 Smackdown Spoilers*

Des Moines screwjob.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: 9/4 Main Event + 9/6 Smackdown Spoilers*

Good to see that Smackdown is also being treated better now. Definitely interested in RVD vs Orton and the general direction of this storyline.



dukenukem3do said:


> He just lost in main event calm down jees


He lost to R-TRUTH, a man even Wade Fucking Barrett beat!

I mean, I'm no Sandow mark and it doesn't bother me at all, but this is ridiculous booking. Dark match, Main Event or Smackdown - it makes zero sense.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: 9/4 Main Event + 9/6 Smackdown Spoilers*

Pyro is probably crying in a corner right now, :lmao.


----------



## hbkmickfan (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: 9/4 Main Event + 9/6 Smackdown Spoilers*

I can't wait to hear RVD call HHH "Dude".


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: 9/4 Main Event + 9/6 Smackdown Spoilers*

Ambrose on commentary :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: 9/4 Main Event + 9/6 Smackdown Spoilers*

Triple H makes fun of Heath Slater? I'm in.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: 9/4 Main Event + 9/6 Smackdown Spoilers*

Looks like Ziggler will be facing Ambrose for the United States title soon... And Kofi's facing the Intercontinental champion...

Here we go again..


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Ray Donovan said:


> Looks like Ziggler will be facing Ambrose for the United States title soon... And Kofi's facing the Intercontinental champion...
> 
> Here we go again..


Sigh....


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: 9/4 Main Event + 9/6 Smackdown Spoilers*

Yeah Punk will help his Street Fighter buddy gain his 1,000,000th IC Title


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: 9/4 Main Event + 9/6 Smackdown Spoilers*

HHH was born to play a heel.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: 9/4 Main Event + 9/6 Smackdown Spoilers*

hometown curse. lol


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: 9/4 Main Event + 9/6 Smackdown Spoilers*

Or not conflicting stuff say Axel won


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: 9/4 Main Event + 9/6 Smackdown Spoilers*

Ambrose commentary.








Prepare for full on crazy fuckery.


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: 9/4 Main Event + 9/6 Smackdown Spoilers*

Dean Ambrose was out on commentary!?!?! :mark::mark::mark:

That being said, I'm a bit worried how well he'll perform on commentary. He's God when cutting promos but doing commentary is a whole different thing.


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

I'm def on team AJ, Aksana and Alicia! 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: 9/4 Main Event + 9/6 Smackdown Spoilers*

Dear god AJ is too ace, they can't take the title off her.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: 9/4 Main Event + 9/6 Smackdown Spoilers*


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: 9/4 Main Event + 9/6 Smackdown Spoilers*

When Askana and Alicia are on your team opposing "Total Divas"...your division is as useful as Miz's Figure 77.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: 9/4 Main Event + 9/6 Smackdown Spoilers*

poor Slater..he's a joke!


----------



## DogSaget (Nov 7, 2012)

*Re: 9/4 Main Event + 9/6 Smackdown Spoilers*

Survivor match at SS will be Total Divals vs Total Geeks (or whatever AJs team gets named)


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: 9/4 Main Event + 9/6 Smackdown Spoilers*

does anyone else find it funny how just last month Stephanie and Triple H fired Vickie from her job and they didn't like her, now all of a sudden they are working with her as part of their group?


----------



## babycitagirl (Oct 2, 2012)

*Re: 9/4 Main Event + 9/6 Smackdown Spoilers*



hbkmickfan said:


> I can't wait to hear RVD call HHH "Dude".


He probably will. Which would open the door for Trips, representing a soon-to-be Corporate ADR, to try and bully Ricardo into going back to him.

Cueing Ricardo pipebomb...


----------



## donalder (Aug 10, 2012)

*Re: 9/4 Main Event + 9/6 Smackdown Spoilers*

http://pwtorch.com/artman2/publish/WWE_News_3/article_73134.shtml#.UiagpTb0H7T The best wrestler in the company is injured Daniel...Heat Slater After the match, Slater was helped to the back by referee Charles Robinson selling a left knee injury. Probably just selling.


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

Finally Cesaro gets a win! 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: 9/4 Main Event + 9/6 Smackdown Spoilers*



brandiexoxo said:


> Finally Cesaro gets a win!
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Hold me, I'm dreaming :cheer


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: 9/4 Main Event + 9/6 Smackdown Spoilers*



JY57 said:


> * Triple H is forcing Big Show to face 3MB in a handicap match.


:lol Assuming Big Show doesn't have a cry fit, I don't see how that's considered an actual punishment. I'm pretty sure 3MB are kayfabe the easiest group for anyone to singlehandedly beat, regardless of size. They're like 3 Wade Barretts.


----------



## donalder (Aug 10, 2012)

*Re: 9/4 Main Event + 9/6 Smackdown Spoilers*

Me Bryan vs Rollins :yes


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Hold me, I'm dreaming :cheer


Haha! 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 9/4 Main Event + 9/6 Smackdown Spoilers*

It's not too much of a help when it's Alicia Fox and Aksana, but it's help nonetheless. It's better than Big E and Layla being the worst bodyguards ever.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: 9/4 Main Event + 9/6 Smackdown Spoilers*



NikkiSixx said:


> :lol Assuming Big Show doesn't have a cry fit, I don't see how that's considered an actual punishment. I'm pretty sure 3MB are kayfabe the easiest group for anyone to singlehandedly beat, regardless of size. *They're like 3 Wade Barretts.*


I'm a Barrett mark but I lol'd.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: 9/4 Main Event + 9/6 Smackdown Spoilers*

Axel and the Shield got big pops from the crowd...a pro heel crowd I see.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: 9/4 Main Event + 9/6 Smackdown Spoilers*



markedfordeath said:


> Axel and the Shield got big pops from the crowd...a pro heel crowd I see.


Hometown crowd.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: 9/4 Main Event + 9/6 Smackdown Spoilers*

wait, so Orton beat down Bryan again to close another show? wow, this is becoming a record.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: 9/4 Main Event + 9/6 Smackdown Spoilers*

:lmao at the ending of SD.


----------



## donalder (Aug 10, 2012)

*Re: 9/4 Main Event + 9/6 Smackdown Spoilers*



markedfordeath said:


> wait, so Orton beat down Bryan again to close another show? wow, this is becoming a record.


The next week Bryan will destroy Orton in raw and sd to end the show and in the ppv Randy will beat down Bryan, Groundhog day :lmao


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: 9/4 Main Event + 9/6 Smackdown Spoilers*

Wow didn't see that ending coming...


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: 9/4 Main Event + 9/6 Smackdown Spoilers*

looks like they are saving DB's payback for the final shows, looking forward to it.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: 9/4 Main Event + 9/6 Smackdown Spoilers*

Randy Orton ending the show once again standing over Daniel Bryan.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: 9/4 Main Event + 9/6 Smackdown Spoilers*

seriously, Bryan HAS to retaliate this Monday...he just has to....make him look strong going in the PPV so people will be intrigued to buy it.


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

*Re: 9/4 Main Event + 9/6 Smackdown Spoilers*

I think Monday is the time Bryan will kick ass. But let's be honest he's been attacked by 4 guy's not one.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: 9/4 Main Event + 9/6 Smackdown Spoilers*

Rollins being the go to worker of the team...like a damn boss.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: 9/4 Main Event + 9/6 Smackdown Spoilers*

Daniel Bryan beat The Shield. I say thats a step in the right direction in him getting some payback.

The angle keeps moving in a good pace forward. And lets face it, Bryan is not gonna get a big comeback on Smackdown of all shows. Come on.

Oh, and I like seeing the heel champion getting clean wins in lengthy matches. Instead of Orton just cheating his way threw everything. Good stuff!


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: 9/4 Main Event + 9/6 Smackdown Spoilers*

What's the deal with Christian? He's around as we seen him on stage last night on Raw and he was probably be at the "town hall meeting" tonight, but isn't involved in any matches/storylines. Not heard anything about injuries either. Maybe they're saving him for a feud after NOC but i don't see why that stops him from having random mid card matches on Raw/Smackdown.

Seems like a same old same old kind of show, Don't think they want Bryan to get the upperhand whatsoever so that when he does get his revenge/wins the title back it'll make the moment even better.


----------



## KurtAngle26 (Jun 10, 2013)

*Re: 9/4 Main Event + 9/6 Smackdown Spoilers*

No zach Ryder


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: 9/4 Main Event + 9/6 Smackdown Spoilers*

it makes sense for Bryan to win in a steel cage atmosphere because Orton can't go anywhere and Orton is clearly scared of Bryan.....and Christian suffered a concussion last week.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: 9/4 Main Event + 9/6 Smackdown Spoilers*

Sandow should not cash in any time soon with his current ridiculous booking. The title would become a big joke.



SJFC said:


> What's the deal with Christian? He's around as we seen him on stage last night on Raw and he was probably be at the "town hall meeting" tonight, but isn't involved in any matches/storylines. Not heard anything about injuries either. Maybe they're saving him for a feud after NOC but that i don't see why that stops him from having random mid card matches on Raw/Smackdown.


He has concussion.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: 9/4 Main Event + 9/6 Smackdown Spoilers*



SJFC said:


> What's the deal with Christian? He's around as we seen him on stage last night on Raw and he was probably be at the "town hall meeting" tonight, but isn't involved in any matches/storylines. Not heard anything about injuries either. Maybe they're saving him for a feud after NOC but that i don't see why that stops him from having random mid card matches on Raw/Smackdown.


Concussion

http://www.wwe.com/shows/raw/2013-09-02/christian-injury-update-26146087


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: 9/4 Main Event + 9/6 Smackdown Spoilers*

Ah right, seems rather pointless that they make him come to the shows when he's not even involved in any storylines and can't work.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: 9/4 Main Event + 9/6 Smackdown Spoilers*

do you think Bryan is frustrated at this point? coming to the arena and Creative telling him "you're going to get beat down again after your match tonight"......I mean if I were him, i'd be like " really"?


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: 9/4 Main Event + 9/6 Smackdown Spoilers*

Considering it's all going to culminate in him winning back the title and getting revenge on the biggest heels in the company, i doubt it.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: 9/4 Main Event + 9/6 Smackdown Spoilers*

Sounds alright. I'll watch the opening segment, the RVD/Orton match, and the Bryan/Rollins match. People are gonna bitch and cry about Orton beating down Bryan again though.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: 9/4 Main Event + 9/6 Smackdown Spoilers*



SJFC said:


> Ah right, seems rather pointless that they make him come to the shows when he's not even involved in any storylines and can't work.


Christian was at Smackdown's town hall meeting for tonight's taping also according to twitter. As I wrote in the other Christian thread, it's got to be a work or at least not that serious. If he was experiencing the impact of a concussion, traveling around and being jostled could worsen it. The fact that he's on camera and dressed for action gives it away.

I wouldn't be surprised if either Orton destroys Christian in Toronto to get heat or Triple H fires him in Toronto. There's a plan here somewhere or else he wouldn't be on camera.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: 9/4 Main Event + 9/6 Smackdown Spoilers*

Another report of the ME:



> 7. Seth Rollins vs. Daniel Bryan. Reigns and Ambrose at ringside. Great yes/no dynamic in punch exchange. Bryan with a wicked German, then a great missile drop kick. Bryan tossed to the floor, where Reigns clotheslined him to boos. Rollins went up top, Bryan caught him in the Yes Lock on the way down. He released it because he was distracted, but Bryan came back with the running knee for the win. Bryan went to the ramp to celebrate and was struck with the title belt. Orton stood over Bryan to end the taping.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: 9/4 Main Event + 9/6 Smackdown Spoilers*



Stad said:


> Pyro is probably crying in a corner right now, :lmao.


I love how you think I care about some meaningless match on Main Event, especially when the nature of the briefcase winner is to lose. He's going to lose every match until he cashes in, considering how much wins and losses mean in WWE it's not a big deal. Ask your heroes Bryan and Ziggler about MITB booking, this isn't a new thing.

On the other hand, Curtis Axel losing to Kofi Kingston, without so much as a distraction from Punk, right before a PPV match with him.....:lmao. I'm sure this is just setting up a new Heyman guy rather than them actually de-pushing Axel but we'll see.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: 9/4 Main Event + 9/6 Smackdown Spoilers*



Mr.Cricket said:


> Sandow should not cash in any time soon with his current ridiculous booking. The title would become a big joke.


WWE doesn't have a clue how to book Sandow. If he cashed in right now, the audience wouldn't care as they haven't built him up at all.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: 9/4 Main Event + 9/6 Smackdown Spoilers*

Sandow strikes me as a guy who is champion for only a day.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: 9/4 Main Event + 9/6 Smackdown Spoilers*

Thank God WWE came to their sense and didn't job the Wyatts to Dareen Young & Titus O'neil.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: 9/4 Main Event + 9/6 Smackdown Spoilers*

Looks like a good Smackdown. Them continuing the story makes it feel that much more important. 

But Orton standing tall over DB again :lmao i understand being patient but can we get a different ending that doesn't have DB out cold beaten down.


----------



## Lordhhhx (Apr 5, 2012)

*Re: 9/4 Main Event + 9/6 Smackdown Spoilers*

Swagger and Cesaro won? Fuck yes 

Smackdown and main event look very promising


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

*Re: 9/4 Main Event + 9/6 Smackdown Spoilers*

That is an extremely well booked Smackdown... except for whatever the hell they have AJ doing


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: 9/4 Main Event + 9/6 Smackdown Spoilers*



SoupBro said:


> Looks like a good Smackdown. Them continuing the story makes it feel that much more important.
> 
> But Orton standing tall over DB again :lmao i understand being patient but can we get a different ending that doesn't have DB out cold beaten down.


Yeah, or at least do a different variation of a Bryan beatdown. Like Orton and co. could take Bryan out to the parking lot and RKO him on that Escalade Bryan messed up a few weeks ago.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: 9/4 Main Event + 9/6 Smackdown Spoilers*

if Bryan ends Raw looking up at the lights again...if that happens this upcoming Raw again leading into the PPV and then he loses the match at the PPV as well, I think its safe to assume they're trying to bury him...and they'd be the worst business people of all time if that happened.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: 9/4 Main Event + 9/6 Smackdown Spoilers*



markedfordeath said:


> if Bryan ends Raw looking up at the lights again...if that happens this upcoming Raw again leading into the PPV and then he loses the match at the PPV as well, I think its safe to assume they're trying to bury him...and they'd be the worst business people of all time if that happened.


I would hope they truly know whats best for business. But yeah i am scared that they are trying to bury him, everyone is saying this story is gonna elevate him to superstardom but Orton standing over him every Raw and SD will just make the crowd see DB as weak. 

Hopefully monday DB finally overcomes the odds in some way. Possibly with help from Ziggler.


----------



## RKOAJ (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: 9/4 Main Event + 9/6 Smackdown Spoilers*

Looks good to me


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: 9/4 Main Event + 9/6 Smackdown Spoilers*



SoupBro said:


> I would hope they truly know whats best for business. But yeah i am scared that they are trying to bury him, everyone is saying this story is gonna elevate him to superstardom but Orton standing over him every Raw and SD will just make the crowd see DB as weak.
> 
> Hopefully monday DB finally overcomes the odds in some way. Possibly with help from Ziggler.


If I'm not mistaken, DB has MEed over Orton this entire time. People are truly pissed off at what WWE is doing atm...it's genuine. DB has a huge fanbase and is heavily featured on their TD show. I can't see WWE being stupid enough, especially when they don't have much star power like they do in DB, Cena, Punk, Orton, and to a certain extent, Sheamus.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: 9/4 Main Event + 9/6 Smackdown Spoilers*

yeah its very horrifying....i mean he's the guy that gets the most cheers besides Punk and Punk is in a different storyline right now....no one even comes close to those two right now, so burying one woudlnt' make sense, because who else do they have that is even close?


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

*Re: 9/4 Main Event + 9/6 Smackdown Spoilers*

so are all of you never watched during 99-2000?
i mean it seems none of the guys bitching here ever watched raw and smackdown during 99 - 2000
most of the time heels came on top and the baby face was beaten by the stable of heels(The Corporation - The Corporate Ministry - dx ) and this why the fans were totally behind the baby faces at that era and when eventually the faces started to fight back all of them were over with the fans The Rock-Jericho-Mankind-ken shamrock-Kane-Taker etc


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: 9/4 Main Event + 9/6 Smackdown Spoilers*

Looking forward to another solid D-Bry/Rollins match-up. Their two previous matches on RAW have been great, especially their one on RAW 6/10/13.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: 9/4 Main Event + 9/6 Smackdown Spoilers*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> If I'm not mistaken, DB has MEed over Orton this entire time. People are truly pissed off at what WWE is doing atm...it's genuine. DB has a huge fanbase and is heavily featured on their TD show. I can't see WWE being stupid enough, especially when they don't have much star power like they do in DB, Cena, Punk, Orton, and to a certain extent, Sheamus.


WWE burying Ryder was stupid too and they did it. I know DB is so much more talented i just hope this feud will actually elevate him. He has mainevented over Orton which i guess proves that they do see him as a star.

Just worries me that he is getting beatdown to close every show. I'm pretty much sure that he wont win the title at Night of Champions so this feud will be mostly DB losing. Maybe i'm just used to Cena being champ and never actually being an underdog :lmao Bryan is the perfect underdog atm.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: 9/4 Main Event + 9/6 Smackdown Spoilers*

I feel a little better. yeah he has been main eventing every event and he is heavily featured on the Total Divas show...but man oh man, at least allow him to knock down somebody..like a shield member or something..like kick them in the head before he gets attacked from behind..instead, they jump him before he can defend himself.


----------



## Lordhhhx (Apr 5, 2012)

*Re: 9/4 Main Event + 9/6 Smackdown Spoilers*

so if ambrose is constantly atacking ziggler that means that WWE wants to book Ziggler vs Ambrose for the championship,

im all for that


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: 9/4 Main Event + 9/6 Smackdown Spoilers*



the fox said:


> so are all of you never watched during 99-2000?
> i mean it seems none of the guys bitching here ever watched raw and smackdown during 99 - 2000
> most of the time heels came on top and the baby face was beaten by the stable of heels(The Corporation - The Corporate Ministry - dx ) and this why the fans were totally behind the baby faces at that era and when eventually the faces started to fight back all of them were over with the fans The Rock-Jericho-Mankind-ken shamrock-Kane-Taker etc


end of 98, 99 and 2000 is what instantly drew me in because of how easy it was for me to get emotionally behind the face. it's probably been too long since shit like this.

@Soup, yeah, they are masters at killing momentum, Zack isn't a strong enough example compared to Punk thou, after giving him the ball they did everything in their power to make sure Cena wasn't outclassed, I'll never forget Cena vs Ace MEing a PPV over DB vs Punk for the WWE title.

I just think that DB going over Cena the way he did means he isn't going back down in the card, he'll either be a ME player or very important fixture in the WWE until he's back in the WWE or WHC scene, like Punk, anything else is beneath him.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: 9/4 Main Event + 9/6 Smackdown Spoilers*

I'm not bothered if Bryan is getting KO to end every show. After NOC of course they need to come up with something new. My guess is that Linda & maybe Shane will show up down the line and favor Daniel Bryan and even the odds.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: 9/4 Main Event + 9/6 Smackdown Spoilers*

this Monday he has to do something big.


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: 9/4 Main Event + 9/6 Smackdown Spoilers*

Tech. it was different. instead of getting his ass handed to him, he won and got struck by the belt on the ramp. Same conclusion but not the whole triple powerbomb, RKO..

Also, was it really just AJ, Aksana and Alica? ugh.


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: 9/4 Main Event + 9/6 Smackdown Spoilers*

Yay another Bryan beatdown...

I wouldn't be bitching but I feel like this might be the ending to every show for the next two months. Which is great for the people on facebook, I just hope they change things up after NOC.

On a side note, Aksana, Fox, what happened to Layla?


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: 9/4 Main Event + 9/6 Smackdown Spoilers*

I have the feeling that Kofi will win the IC Title on Monday via Punk interference. He'll lose the title quickly back to Axel afterwards.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: 9/4 Main Event + 9/6 Smackdown Spoilers*

Sounds good. RVD/Orton and Rollins/Bryan should deliver. Ambrose/Ziggler feud should be good.


Also,







wins. Great


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: 9/4 Main Event + 9/6 Smackdown Spoilers*

Still love the angle and how they still continued it on Smackdown. Sounds like a good show. I'm going to laugh my ass off when Bryan DOES get the upper hand and 90% of the people bitching about the storyline 3 weeks in will be the same people going berserk and jumping back on the story because their boy Bryan got the upperhand.


----------



## Young Constanza (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: 9/4 Main Event + 9/6 Smackdown Spoilers*



Maizeandbluekid said:


> It's not too much of a help when it's Alicia Fox and Aksana, but it's help nonetheless. It's better than Big E and Layla being the worst bodyguards ever.


so you want Big E to beat up divas? fpalm yeah that'll work out. very pg pal.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: 9/4 Main Event + 9/6 Smackdown Spoilers*

Kofi "The Transitional Midcard Champion of Midcard Champions" Kingston about to get dat 100000th IC title.

:lmao


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 9/4 Main Event + 9/6 Smackdown Spoilers*



Young Constanza said:


> so you want Big E to beat up divas? fpalm yeah that'll work out. very pg pal.


That's not what I meant. That's what Layla is for. Big E just needs to stand his big ass in front of AJ, knowing the other Divas can't do shit while AJ gets away.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: 9/4 Main Event + 9/6 Smackdown Spoilers*

Sounds like an awesome wrestling show. Rollins vs Bryan and RVD vs Orton? fuck yeah.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: 9/4 Main Event + 9/6 Smackdown Spoilers*

The booking is so full of fuck it's not even funny anymore. Truth over Sandow, Kofi over Axel, and Real Americans over Usos? What the fuck?


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: 9/4 Main Event + 9/6 Smackdown Spoilers*

Orton/RVD and Bryan/Rollins is all I can say. :mark:

lol @ Sandow booking. :lol


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: 9/4 Main Event + 9/6 Smackdown Spoilers*

Sooooooo 5(or 7) Total Divas vs 3 regular divas, 2 of which being AKSANA & ALICIA FOX? unk2


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: 9/4 Main Event + 9/6 Smackdown Spoilers*



straightedge891 said:


> Sooooooo 5(or 7) Total Divas vs 3 regular divas, 2 of which being AKSANA & ALICIA FOX? unk2


Agreed, it's too bad Kharma and Beth Phoenix aren't around anymore.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: 9/4 Main Event + 9/6 Smackdown Spoilers*

Well technically Alicia and Aksana > Cam, Eva, and JoJo. And if AJ brings in Layla, wherever the hell she ran off to, then > Brie and Nikki as well. And if AJ becomes face in this situation because divas division is crooked as fuck sometimes, then AJ > TD.


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

*Re: 9/4 Main Event + 9/6 Smackdown Spoilers*

All I saw was Dean Ambrose on commentary :mark: :mark: :mark: 

In all seriousness though, this looks like another strong Smackdown. Pumped to see Rollins/Bryan again, can never get enough of those two on the ring.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: 9/4 Main Event + 9/6 Smackdown Spoilers*

Where did Kaitlyn vanish in all this? So many divas involved and Kaitlyn and Layla are mysteriously absent.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: 9/4 Main Event + 9/6 Smackdown Spoilers*



tylermoxreigns said:


> All I saw was Dean Ambrose on commentary :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> In all seriousness though, this looks like another strong Smackdown. Pumped to see Rollins/Bryan again, can never get enough of those two on the ring.


Oh, shit. Ambrose on commentary. I must have missed that part. This is going to be so good. :mark:


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

*Re: 9/4 Main Event + 9/6 Smackdown Spoilers*



Bryan D. said:


> Oh, shit. Ambrose on commentary. I must have missed that part. This is going to be so good. :mark:


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

*Re: 9/4 Main Event + 9/6 Smackdown Spoilers*

Why does Orton NEVER have the main event match on the show? He is the champion after all.

Also LOL at Sandows booking, even Ziggler wasn't this bad. At least Ziggler got some trademark wins over Orton and Cena, Sandow is just losing to lower tier mid carders. That WHC is going to mean even less when he wins it.


----------



## TheUMBRAE (May 18, 2012)

*Re: 9/4 Main Event + 9/6 Smackdown Spoilers*



Jmacz said:


> Yay another Bryan beatdown...
> 
> I wouldn't be bitching but I feel like this might be the ending to every show for the next two months. Which is great for the people on facebook, I just hope they change things up after NOC.
> 
> On a side note, Aksana, Fox, what happened to Layla?


layla was with aksana and fox during aj back stage segment, however I don't know if she also went out against the total divas.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: 9/4 Main Event + 9/6 Smackdown Spoilers*

well, it looks like WWE is intent on solidifying Ziggler as a true Mid Card champion. 

Either he loses to Ambrose and he becomes just another former-WHC who WWE has no idea how to book, or he wins the US Championship, and Ziggler is basically back where he was 2 years ago. Shitty booking for him, even though he's apart of the biggest story in the business right now. Ziggler is better than the US championship...that's a slap in the face to how hard he's worked over the last few years.


----------



## Gaston (Aug 3, 2013)

*Re: 9/4 Main Event + 9/6 Smackdown Spoilers*

What about Slather? Hopefully him being curried away means the 3MB are over and Drew can finally get a chance to shine,


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: 9/4 Main Event + 9/6 Smackdown Spoilers*

Oh hey look Orton standing tall over a laying Bryan once again. :side:


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: 9/4 Main Event + 9/6 Smackdown Spoilers*

Layla is with Alicia and Aksana in backstage & run-in. But she is an afterthought and sucks anyways, so not like it matters


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: 9/4 Main Event + 9/6 Smackdown Spoilers*

Bryan is being used to cement HHH/Orton as heels and to get over Big Show. That's it. It's beyond ridiculous at this point to claim otherwise. Left laying 7 consecutive shows now when EVERY other top face has over come the odds/numbers with regularity for years and years. 

Bryan will not end the show ever looking strong - even when he finally end it standing it will be being held up by Big Show who finally snaps and goes HAM on the Corporation because HHH can't sell for somebody the size of Bryan.


----------



## zehapplesaucers (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 9/4 Main Event + 9/6 Smackdown Spoilers*



TakeMyGun said:


> Why does Orton NEVER have the main event match on the show? He is the champion after all.


So that he can have time to prepare himself to beat down and stand tall over DB, duh.


----------



## Jof (Nov 29, 2012)

*Re: 9/4 Main Event + 9/6 Smackdown Spoilers*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Bryan is being used to cement HHH/Orton as heels and to get over Big Show. That's it. It's beyond ridiculous at this point to claim otherwise. Left laying 7 consecutive shows now when EVERY other top face has over come the odds/numbers with regularity for years and years.
> 
> Bryan will not end the show ever looking strong - even when he finally end it standing it will be being held up by Big Show who finally snaps and goes HAM on the Corporation because HHH can't sell for somebody the size of Bryan.


Technically 3 shows since RAW is what matters. WWE booking logic is that primary focus is always of RAW, Smackdown is filler and whatever happens here is irrelevant and stays in here. Bryan will get his payback or atleast the title when the _right time_ comes(this week was labour day and NOC is too insignificant PPV to change titles). So don't worry about it.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: 9/4 Main Event + 9/6 Smackdown Spoilers*

So Daniel Bryan gets beat up AGAIN?! 

Jeez. Can they end a show any other way? 

However, Dean Ambrose on commentary sounds pretty sweet.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*RVD calling HHH a "dude"*

:lmao It's almost as if they're purposefully portraying him as an actual crackhead.


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: 9/4 Main Event + 9/6 Smackdown Spoilers*

Ambrose on commentary is the only thing to look forward to here.

LOL I can't anymore at Sandow's booking, useless, horrid cunts.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: RVD calling HHH a "dude"*

*Rob

Van

Dam*

But he's one of a kind?


----------



## babycitagirl (Oct 2, 2012)

*Re: RVD calling HHH a "dude"*

I think that was a "You Might Be A ******* If..." joke. "You call your boss Dude."

Suits RVD to call him that. Suits Ricardo, too.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: RVD calling HHH a "dude"*

Just an RVD thing.


----------



## LeapingLannyPoffo (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: RVD calling HHH a "dude"*

Yeah, crackhead...


----------



## Jof (Nov 29, 2012)

*Re: 9/4 Main Event + 9/6 Smackdown Spoilers*



NikkiSixx said:


> :lol Assuming Big Show doesn't have a cry fit, I don't see how that's considered an actual punishment. I'm pretty sure 3MB are kayfabe the easiest group for anyone to singlehandedly beat, regardless of size. *They're like 3 Wade Barretts.*


:lol


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: 9/4 Main Event + 9/6 Smackdown Spoilers*



> Rob Van Dam says Cody getting fired wasn't cool and calls Triple H "dude."


Looks like i'm watching this SmackDown.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: 9/4 Main Event + 9/6 Smackdown Spoilers*

What's wrong with calling Triple H dude anyway?


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: 9/4 Main Event + 9/6 Smackdown Spoilers*



Bryan D. said:


> What's wrong with calling Triple H dude anyway?


He's his boss.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: 9/4 Main Event + 9/6 Smackdown Spoilers*



Ziggler Mark said:


> well, it looks like WWE is intent on solidifying Ziggler as a true Mid Card champion.
> 
> Either he loses to Ambrose and he becomes just another former-WHC who WWE has no idea how to book, or he wins the US Championship, and Ziggler is basically back where he was 2 years ago. Shitty booking for him, even though he's apart of the biggest story in the business right now. Ziggler is better than the US championship...that's a slap in the face to how hard he's worked over the last few years.


I hope it's just in order to put him on the card on a gimmicky PPV where all championships are defended...


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: 9/4 Main Event + 9/6 Smackdown Spoilers*



EmbassyForever said:


> He's his boss.


Does that mean that the shovel is coming for RVD?

:HHH2


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: 9/4 Main Event + 9/6 Smackdown Spoilers*

How many times can you lay a dude out without hurting his momentum? He's not getting the title at Night of Champions so from now until the PPV they have to make Bryan stand tall over Orton at least one week. Maybe they'll do it on the go home show.


----------



## Sin City Saint (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: 9/4 Main Event + 9/6 Smackdown Spoilers*

Was at the show. Was one of the better SMACKDOWN's I've been to. And although Punk wasn't there - SMACKDOWN definitely has a bigger feel with the basically the whole roster on it (as in the whole mid card and both the World and WWE Champs - as well as the number one contenders to those titles) - obviously it wasn't until post SummerSlam that this was a weekly occurrence - definitely helps the show IMO though. I liked how they spread the roster out over Main Event/SMACKDOWM too (no one wrestled twice on television between the two shows). Was awesome to hear they will be back for Elimination Chamber, because as far as I know --- WWE has never had a televised cage match of any kind in MN (Classic Cage, HIAC, or EC). I wonder if they'll have Lesnar wrestle or at least make an appearance at EC - seeing as that its in his hometown and EC is the last PPV before WM30.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: 9/4 Main Event + 9/6 Smackdown Spoilers*

:lmao Bryan didn't even get beat down. Going by the reports, Bryan bested Rollins and stalled off the Shield majority and went up the ramp UNTIL Orton blindly attacked him from behind with the championship.

Again, Orton is the one that is now being established as the top heel after a month and half ago of Bryan being established as the strong underdog of a babyface. That's how and why everything is working at this point of the angle. Don't blame the WWE for your short attention span. Think.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: 9/4 Main Event + 9/6 Smackdown Spoilers*

:lmao I don't know why I'm laughing at RVD calling Triple H 'dude'. I can't wait to watch that.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: 9/4 Main Event + 9/6 Smackdown Spoilers*

Seriously, why have Sandow job to R-Truth? I mean he shouldn't be doing many jobs at all in my opinion, but at least guys like RVD, Cody, Christian, Miz, Orton etc are people who are/were going places and have credibility; and while I didn't particularly like it, losing to them didn't make him look like a _complete_ geek. R-Truth on the other hand? Why? He hasn't done anything for years, you know they are going to do NOTHING with him, so I ask, why? This isn't going to benefit Truth, it isn't to start a feud, all this accomplishes is making Damien Sandow, your FUTURE WORLD HEAVYWEIGHT FUCKING CHAMPION look weak, which in essence, makes the World Title look super weak as they're essentially telling us that any low card guy can win that Title.

But hey, maybe developing as big of a gap as possible between the WWE and World Title is what's "best for business"

Rant done.

Lol @ Kofi Kingston getting involved with things all of a sudden, I'm guessing he'll be the 'whipping boy' of the face group that forms who just eats all the loses by Corp members.


----------



## The Arseache Kid (Mar 6, 2012)

*Re: 9/4 Main Event + 9/6 Smackdown Spoilers*

It seems like they're using each episode to develop another aspect of this angle. It's not just Bryan vs Orton or HHH or the Corporation, there are loads of other things going on like what's happening with Big Show (got to lead to a heel turn) and Ziggler vs Ambrose. Each week offers something new and when Bryan gets the upperhand over Orton there'll be a fucking huge pop.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: 9/4 Main Event + 9/6 Smackdown Spoilers*

yeah but they have had Bryan fighting back the last two weeks on Smackdown now...he needs to be fighting back on Raw, that's where the majority of the viewers are.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: 9/4 Main Event + 9/6 Smackdown Spoilers*

People like you are never happy.

"Bryan should fight back after being beaten down so much."
*Bryan showing more pushback in recent weeks*
"Okay, but that's on Smackdown. He should be doing that on RAW."

NEVER happy. You can't hedge your bets like that.


----------



## guardplay320 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: 9/4 Main Event + 9/6 Smackdown Spoilers*



CaptainObvious said:


> Christian was at Smackdown's town hall meeting for tonight's taping also according to twitter. As I wrote in the other Christian thread, it's got to be a work or at least not that serious. If he was experiencing the impact of a concussion, traveling around and being jostled could worsen it. The fact that he's on camera and dressed for action gives it away.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if either Orton destroys Christian in Toronto to get heat or Triple H fires him in Toronto. There's a plan here somewhere or else he wouldn't be on camera.


Yep, it seems obvious that something will happen between HHH and Edge/Christian with Edge being there. Most likely, Edge will stand up to HHH and Orton (nothing to lose) just for them to set an example of Christian maybe leading to him being fired or getting an extreme beat down also. Alternatively, Christian could speak up and they will put a beat down on Edge to set an example. If it is the former, I can even hear Cole screaming "The guy has a concussion. How can they do this? This is just wrong. When will it all stop?" 

What this will ultimately lead to, if I had to guess, will be Linda coming back talking about the STAR alliance and how them being bully's is bad for business. She will bring back her own alliance of guys like Rhodes, Christian, Ziggler, Show, etc who will fight back against the bullying and Daniel Bryan will be the "STAR".


----------



## guardplay320 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: 9/4 Main Event + 9/6 Smackdown Spoilers*

By the way, anyone thinking this whole thing to continue putting Bryan extremely over is really clueless. Even though he is getting a beat down every show, he is the focal point of every show. The beat downs are intentional to get the crowd behind him more than ever. They realize what they have here and would not put ego in the way of capitalizing on this HUGE money maker they have going. Bryan is more over right now than any face since the Rocky/Austin/DX days. Bryan will have his day, but the long build and making the crowd frustrated at the beat downs just makes it all the more dramatic when he fights back and gets his way.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: 9/4 Main Event + 9/6 Smackdown Spoilers*

they can't beat down Edge...he can't take bumps.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: 9/4 Main Event + 9/6 Smackdown Spoilers*



markedfordeath said:


> they can't beat down Edge...he can't take bumps.


That's why Christian would get punished instead.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: 9/4 Main Event + 9/6 Smackdown Spoilers*

since it'll be in Canada next week...they might be beating up Christian in the middle of the ring, and have Edge watch and do nothing about it because he cant....they said Kidd was coming back in September from his injury....he's the other canadien on the roster....I could see him coming back.....that guy needs a huge push...has never had one.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: 9/4 Main Event + 9/6 Smackdown Spoilers*



markedfordeath said:


> since it'll be in Canada next week...they might be beating up Christian in the middle of the ring, and have Edge watch and do nothing about it because he cant....they said Kidd was coming back in September from his injury....he's the other canadien on the roster....I could see him coming back.....that guy needs a huge push...has never had one.


You know what, I think that Jaret will be there from Total Diva's. My Spidey senses are tingling.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: 9/4 Main Event + 9/6 Smackdown Spoilers*

yeah him being featured, along with Vincent too, makes me think they're both training to be wrestlers or something. or at least Vincent, Jaret already is one.


----------



## ZigglerMark31 (Aug 13, 2013)

*Re: 9/4 Main Event + 9/6 Smackdown Spoilers*



Amber B said:


> When Askana and Alicia are on your team opposing "Total Divas"...your division is as useful as Miz's Figure 77.


Lol. Awesome.


----------



## ZigglerMark31 (Aug 13, 2013)

*Re: 9/4 Main Event + 9/6 Smackdown Spoilers*

Concussion.


----------



## guardplay320 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: 9/4 Main Event + 9/6 Smackdown Spoilers*



markedfordeath said:


> they can't beat down Edge...he can't take bumps.


Which is why Christian getting the beat down is much more likely. They could of course do one of those back stage beat downs for Edge where we don't see the majority of it.


----------



## ZigglerMark31 (Aug 13, 2013)

*Re: 9/4 Main Event + 9/6 Smackdown Spoilers*

Let's all just hope that Ziggler loses to Ambrose at NOC. It would be a joke to have Ziggler go from the World Heavyweight to the US Championship.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: 9/4 Main Event + 9/6 Smackdown Spoilers*



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Lol @ Kofi Kingston getting involved with things all of a sudden, I'm guessing he'll be the 'whipping boy' of the face group that forms who just eats all the loses by Corp members.


Why include Kofi when they're already using Ziggler as the whipping boy?


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 9/4 Main Event + 9/6 Smackdown Spoilers*

Win over the Champ? Mic time. Time for Kofi "Transitional" Kingston to beat Axel on RAW thanks to Punk distraction and lose either at NoC or HiaC to a heel with little to do, I'm thinking Big E or maybe even Ryback.

Mark my words!

Also Ambrose on commentary, cool.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: 9/4 Main Event + 9/6 Smackdown Spoilers*



straightedge891 said:


> Sooooooo 5(or 7) Total Divas vs 3 regular divas, 2 of which being AKSANA & ALICIA FOX? unk2


Once Kaitlyn gets involved it will be even WWE has really put Kaitlyn over as the new dominant diva. Chick busters reunion won't make a single fucking sense but its the WWE and it would be cool.


----------



## ScottishJobber (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: 9/4 Main Event + 9/6 Smackdown Spoilers*

It'd be good to see HHH fire Christian, the crowd would go mental and it means we wouldn't have to see him wrestle.


----------



## Y2J_Ado (Feb 11, 2013)

Sandow losing to R-Truth :lol "That's best for business" :HHH2

That Divas vs Total E is an good think


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

ambrose on commentary :mark::mark::mark::ambrose


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

LOL at Axel jobbing in his hometown as IC Champ to Kofi...


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: 9/4 Main Event + 9/6 Smackdown Spoilers*



markedfordeath said:


> since it'll be in Canada next week...they might be beating up Christian in the middle of the ring, and have Edge watch and do nothing about it because he cant....they said Kidd was coming back in September from his injury....he's the other canadien on the roster....I could see him coming back.....that guy needs a huge push...has never had one.


Why wouldn't Edge interfere? He's retired he loses nothing by helping his best friend.

Eventually they'll come up with something to help Daniel Bryan. My guess is a resistance of mask wrestlers attacks The Shield somewhere down the line and Triple H not knowing anything goes berserk.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

:vince "_Hey guys, need some ideas to make Curtis Axel look like a credible threat leading into NoC_"
Creative "_Got a great idea. Let's have him lose a match to Kofi fucking Kinston on Smackdown_"
:vince "_That's one hell of a idea_"


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

its storyline purpose. Its to make Heyman fear that it is inevitable Punk will beat Axel and kill him next. Than Boom Enter __________________________ saving Heyman out of nowhere


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

JY57 said:


> its storyline purpose. Its to make Heyman fear that it is inevitable Punk will beat Axel and kill him next. Than Boom Enter __________________________ saving Heyman out of nowhere


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

Sandow should just lose the briefcase like Kennedy did. He basically has ZERO momentum and if he suddenly just wins the WHC then that'd make the title fade in obscurity even further.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

They do need to do something with Sandow. He can't just lose the briefcase or he'll look even worse. One way or the other, he needs to win that World Title and have a good reign with it.

They NEED to start having him get wins. Why did he not get a win over Cody in one of the two matches they had? I mean, Cody ended up losing to Axel 1-2 times (?) after that, so why couldn't Sandow beat him even once? They've made Sandow look incredibly weak. He needs to beat someone with even half-way decent credibility, and then he needs to keep winning all the way to the World Title. The whole "Have the MITB winner lose all their matches and then cash-in for SHOCK VALUE" is so fucking stupid. 

I honestly want to know what Vince's thought process is when it comes to the booking of Sandow/the SD MITB. I'm thinking the problem is it's nothing. He doesn't think about it. He has guys he wants to give wins to and Sandow is the guy he thinks of to give them those wins, and since Sandow is carrying the SD MITB, it gives a little extra oomph to the winner... even though it really doesn't matter because Sandow loses too much anyway.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

I can see Sandow winning the title, keep losing TV matches and lose the title at the very next PPV.


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

Bryan D. said:


> I can see Sandow winning the title, keep losing TV matches and lose the title at the very next PPV.


Again, that would add further to the devaluation of the World title. I prefer the old route where the MTIB winner is built up * gradually * so that when they cash in it's a feel good moment. He doesn't have to cash it in now he could just cash it in all the way until its almost 1 year since he won it. 

The world title needs a champion like Henry - dominant and made the title looked like a million bucks. Until then Sandow can GTFO from the title scene because he's bland atm.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: 9/4 Main Event + 9/6 Smackdown Spoilers*



JoseBxNYC said:


> Why wouldn't Edge interfere? He's retired he loses nothing by helping his best friend.
> 
> Eventually they'll come up with something to help Daniel Bryan. My guess is a resistance of mask wrestlers attacks The Shield somewhere down the line and Triple H not knowing anything goes berserk.


Maybe because Edge had to retire due to injury and WWE won't want him to be involved physically in any way.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Axel getting a pop? 

4/10.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

RVD vs Orton was a beautiful match. Great chemistry and there were two amazing reversals. Orton on the Rolling Thunder and RVD on the RKO. RVD goes old school towards the end as well.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

AJ a heel or face? That was a heel move she pulled.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Here's the link to Smackdown for those interested.

Part 1
Part 2
Part 3


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

Heath Slater is the king of selling Big Show's KO punches.


----------



## sliplink (May 30, 2011)

Did I misshear something or did AJ say "Fuckadactyls"? :lmao


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

RVD vs Orton was awesome.

Real Americans' commercial :mark:


----------



## Y2J_Ado (Feb 11, 2013)

Bryan D. said:


>


Haha yes :lol


----------



## donalder (Aug 10, 2012)

If Bryan has a concussion after this sd the karma exits.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-aYQdiygYhU


----------



## rzombie1988 (May 29, 2008)

I reviewed this week's Smackdown here:
http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2013/09/wwe-friday-night-smackdown-962013.html

Overall thoughts: This was a good show with tons of short but good matches. If you like the Dragon Gate style, you should probably enjoy this as most of the matches were moving at 100MPH.

Some shots from the show:


----------



## MarbleRollins (Aug 17, 2013)

I`m really pleased with Smackdown lately. There`s been some really good matches as of late. Bryan vs Rollins should be awesome. I`m actually looking forward to seeing the Divas segments for once. I like how they`re playing the "real" divas against the Total Divas.

I like how it`s become a running thing to have the Corporation (or at least Triple H with The Shield security) addressing the WWE/crowd at the beginning of each show. I imagine as the storyline progresses there will start to be superstars getting involved in their segments. 

I`m actually looking forward to seeing the show tonight. Smackdown`s been pretty good lately.


----------



## ScottishJobber (Aug 23, 2013)

I'm not even kidding but is this The Real Americans first win? If so it's pathetic that it took this long.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: 9/4 Main Event + 9/6 Smackdown Spoilers*



CM12Punk said:


> That's why Christian would get punished instead.


After seeing Smackdown this week, I'm convinced that this will happen. They put Christian in the middle of the stage, back row so they didn't even try to hide him.

Edge will run his mouth because he's a guest and thinks that he can say whatever he wants without consequence. Instead of going after Edge, Triple H will go after Christian. Although, I'm rethinking my original statement a bit on the method of punishment. It's harder to see him getting "fired" because of the thin roster (Sheamus and Cena down means they are out two top faces and WWE is still struggling to fill up all of their cards) and they need Christian right now, but I could see them holding Christian hostage and routinely humiliating him. Directly hitting and repeatedly beating up a guy just cleared from a concussion can cause permanent brain damage (even if the concussion is a work, WWE won't want to mock their concussion policy), so they won't beat him up (or Edge since his neck is permanently injured). So it'll probably be some sort of hostage situation. 

Once Rhodes comes back and Bryan starts to field his Survivor Series team, Christian will break away from Triple H and company and join Team Bryan.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

"Rel_aaaaaaax_."

"The question is... why has Dolph Ziggler such a *POOR* attitude."

"Michael, he's acting like a little Punk. That's why I *TAUGHT* him A *LESSON*!"

"_COME ON BIG GUY!_ You can take out this little *PUNK*! ...he is quick though."

"No way."

"_THERE YOU GO BIG GUY!_"

"Get back in the ring and do your job Dolph!"

"Come on. He can't even *STAAAND* up."

"What! What, you think you gonna do something? You not g.. 










After Ryback fucks Ziggler up, Ambrose just chills on the stairs.










So fucking awesome. :littlefinger


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Bryan D. said:


> I can see Sandow winning the title, keep losing TV matches and lose the title at the very next PPV.


I think it all depends on how WWE views Sandow. I'm guessing that WWE still sees him as a potential top heel, so they'll likely book a decent reign. If he loses the WHC quickly or even worse, fails at cashing in, it will be hard for Sandow to recover and be viewed as credible.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: 9/4 Main Event + 9/6 Smackdown Spoilers*



markedfordeath said:


> .they said Kidd was coming back in September from his injury


Tyson Kidd himself wrote on twitter that this report was wrong and that he won't be ready in September. The latest report was that he is aiming to be ready by the end of 2013/beginning 2014.

I also don't think Tyson Kidd will be in line for a major push. Kidd will likely end up jobbing or being put in a random tag team.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Full show on my channel ; )


----------



## expmsct (Mar 17, 2012)

*Re: 9/4 Main Event + 9/6 Smackdown Spoilers*



CaptainObvious said:


> After seeing Smackdown this week, I'm convinced that this will happen. They put Christian in the middle of the stage, back row so they didn't even try to hide him.
> 
> Edge will run his mouth because he's a guest and thinks that he can say whatever he wants without consequence. Instead of going after Edge, Triple H will go after Christian. Although, I'm rethinking my original statement a bit on the method of punishment. It's harder to see him getting "fired" because of the thin roster (Sheamus and Cena down means they are out two top faces and WWE is still struggling to fill up all of their cards) and they need Christian right now, but I could see them holding Christian hostage and routinely humiliating him. Directly hitting and repeatedly beating up a guy just cleared from a concussion can cause permanent brain damage (even if the concussion is a work, WWE won't want to mock their concussion policy), so they won't beat him up (or Edge since his neck is permanently injured). So it'll probably be some sort of hostage situation.
> 
> Once Rhodes comes back and Bryan starts to field his Survivor Series team, Christian will break away from Triple H and company and join Team Bryan.


I'm not sure what their plans are for Edge or Christian in Toronto, but one thing I want to see is The Shield coming out and surrounding Edge, with Christian sliding into the ring with a couple of chairs and handing one to Edge. E&C standing back to back with chairs with The Shield on the apron would be an awesome moment/visual.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

just watched Smackdown..not all that great, but it was alright.....Bryan got some revenge at the end there before Orton attacked him...funny how they made Ambrose scared of facing Ziggler man on man..running away from him like that lol he can only attack him from behind...weird! Bryan should have crashed the town hall meeting, but oh well.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

HEATH SLATER IS A BOSS ON THE MIC. :clap


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

weird how Alicia Fox and Heath Slater were included in that segment.


----------



## Robb Stark (Jun 12, 2013)

markedfordeath said:


> just watched Smackdown..not all that great, but it was alright.....Bryan got some revenge at the end there before Orton attacked him...*funny how they made Ambrose scared of facing Ziggler man on man..running away from him like that lol he can only attack him from behind...weird!* Bryan should have crashed the town hall meeting, but oh well.


Well they did explain it as him baiting Ziggler into it, so he wasn't scared of facing him necessarily.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Randy vs RVD was really GREAT. JBL should be Rio's manager the way he was graciously aiding Rio on commentary, and did a fine job at it. 

I also think they horribly edited in the yes chants. You don't edit in the yes chants then cut to the audience not doing the yes chants. fpalm


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

What's a non title Intercontinental Championship match?


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

i dont know why the edit in chants for Smackdown.....they were doing the yes at the beginning of the night, and at the end of the night, but you were right, they weren't doing it during that Bryan interview like it sounded....they shouldn't edit in reactions..they should just let Smackdown be live on Thursdays.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

I need a gif of Axel getting pinned and Heyman dropping the title with a look of horrible shock. :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao GOLD

Edit: great SmackDown's been great. Every match has meaning behind it for sure. Ambrose's Swag was GREAT on SD this week.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Another great outing from Smackdown. Not as great as last week's show but it was still great TV to watch. The opening segment with HHH indirectly being condescending to the roster and crowd was GOAT level. Seriously, HHH is one of the last true villians we have in pro wrestling these days and I appreciate that. RVD and Orton was surprisingly good and I think it's RVD best match since coming back (excluding the MITB match). Big Show's character was all serious and badasser compared to Monday night this week. He destroyed 3MB, as a continuation from the opening segment. Once again, Daniel Bryan looked like a true star out there not only outlasting the Shield but this time outsmarting them and getting the hell out of dodge. I know you people will call that cowardly. I call that being smart and knowing what was to come ahead. Orton's sneak attack at the end was nice as it made him look like he can't face Bryan one on one straight up (which has been the case of the beatdowns many of you have bitched for weeks now. THAT is the story being told.)

The only gripes I have with this show is that it feels like the Punk/Heyman angle IS starting to wind down and drag now. After a meh promo from Punk on Monday and him not being there at all, I knew Heyman would have to carry it on SD and I just didn't feel the energy from him that I have been for the program this past month. Still a good story but you can tell it's beginning to cool down as NOC approaches fast. And :lmao @ IC champion/hometown hero Axel getting pinned by treading water Kofi.

Overall, another great Smackdown show. It's been kicking ass for a good month now (at least for me.)


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

lol @ RVD delivering just like I expected. "Not cool, dude". Totally pictured that being delivered in a true stoner voice and that's exactly what happened. :lol

This opening segment is awesome. Excited to watch RVD vs Orton.

EDIT: Like I expected, RVD and Orton deliver with another great match. Better than their previous one from last month, not as good as their first two matches from 03 and 04, but those are hard to top anyways.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

I lol'ed hard when Triple H mocked RVD.


----------



## MoneyStax (May 10, 2011)

Shield lookin more and more like thugs every week!

Edit: LOL at Sandow marking for Cody being fired!


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Sandow=GOAT. Lol


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Love Sandow's new shirt :mark:


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Good show this week, I enjoyed the opening segment, RVD/Orton was a good match and it was good to see Bryan get a win over the Shield.


----------



## MoneyStax (May 10, 2011)

Slaters gonna slate! :lmao


----------



## RKOAJ (Sep 4, 2013)

I saw Smackdown earlier on stream link it was rather decent not bad at all.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

"Another one for the big guy!" :ryback


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

has the mic.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*TRIPLE H!*
:lmao


----------



## RKOAJ (Sep 4, 2013)

Triple H is still cracking jokes even as a heel :lmao


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Choke2Death said:


> lol @ RVD delivering just like I expected. "Not cool, dude". Totally pictured that being delivered in a true stoner voice and that's exactly what happened. :lol
> 
> This opening segment is awesome. Excited to watch RVD vs Orton.
> 
> EDIT: Like I expected, RVD and Orton deliver with another great match. Better than their previous one from last month, not as good as their first two matches from 03 and 04, but those are hard to top anyways.


I laughed at that part also. :lmao


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

I don't see Punk either.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

Kofi actually cut a pretty decent promo there. Too bad Slater's shitty promo had to cut off the reply. Don't know why he's even around tbh.



Amber B said:


> has the mic.


:lmao and the gif reappears.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I don't know about everyone else, but to me Smackdown seems better now that they have the Corporation stortyline on Smackdown.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Fucking <3 dat Ryback gif. :lol

I'm curious though, has there been any on-screen explaination as to why the Shield has become the Big Bossman for the corporation?


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Sandow. :lol


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Has Heath Slater always been sounded so mentally challenged? I mean, I know he's always sounded like a goof, but on Smackdown, it was out. of. control. Sounded like he had marbles in his mouth too. :lol


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

NikkiSixx said:


> Has Heath Slater always been sounded so mentally challenged? I mean, I know he's always sounded like a goof, but on Smackdown, it was out. of. control. Sounded like he had marbles in his mouth too. :lol


Legit yokels have that effect on normal people. Still a fan of Heath, though.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Im a fan of The Big Guy, really love what they have done with Ryback. Hoping his bullying segments aren't over yet.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

HHH is a bitch for killing Rob's vibe. :\


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> HHH is a bitch for killing Rob's vibe. :\


Its like he does this out of envy.


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

wow, rvd has a bald spot.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

This is awesome chants...


----------



## Gezim (Jan 3, 2012)

I cant stand alberto del rio.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

richyque said:


> Its like he does this out of envy.


If this were '02-'03, I'd agree. Now he does it because it's what's best for bidness.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

'Yes' chants and WWE shows the crowd being quiet :lmao


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Funny!! You hear Yes chants, but they show the crowd and you don't see anyone chanting! :lmao


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

fox has a nice pair and she is tall.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I thought Fox was a face?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Poor Ziggler. He's been booked like shit since that concussion.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Ziggler's entrance killing a divas segment = Thank You Based Dolph.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

SubZero3:16 said:


> 'Yes' chants and WWE shows the crowd being quiet :lmao


That actually annoyed me. lol


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Ryback's entrance is great. :lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


>


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Oh snap, it's THE BIG GUY. <3


----------



## MoneyStax (May 10, 2011)

Ambrose is so awesomely creepy. :lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

That creepy bitch swag.

BIG GUY


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

:mark: :mark: 

AMBROSE ON COMMENTARY.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Fucking awesome they are having Dean bring up Ziggler's complaints about how he gets treated by WWE. DAT STORYLINE CONTINUITY.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Dean Ambrose sounds like a sociopath :lmao love it!


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

:lmao

Yea do your job dolph!


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Joseph92 said:


> I thought Fox was a face?


:lol It changes like every hour.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Dean Ambrose on commentary is much more. . .coherent. . .than I expected.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

"Aww. He can't even stand up." lols


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

LOL at how Ambrose was one of the guys who attacked and powerbombed the piss out of Ryback for months and is now cheering him on from commentary. Hopefully the corporation is smart enough to enlist and push


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Cole needs a punch in the throat.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

with the win like a boss.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Someone better gif that chase.*

(I would, but I won't use it





..........okay, maybe I'll just do it. lol)


----------



## Gezim (Jan 3, 2012)

Ryback's finisher is so lame.


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

curtis angle!


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Fucking awesome they are having Dean bring up Ziggler's complaints about how he gets treated by WWE. DAT STORYLINE CONTINUITY.


It really makes you wonder if what he said in that interview was legit or just playing along for the storyline.. :mark: I'm sure he legit mean't that but idk, I feel like he did that to play along.

It's awesome, though.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Kofi's worthy of an IC Title shot on free TV, yet Punk isn't worthy of one on a PPV with the gimmick of every title being defended? 

Dat "Cur-tis Ax-el" chant. bama


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

there must be something wrong with my stream, i thought i heard curtis axel chants


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Yet Heyman was only with Punk during his heel run, which was well half way into his reign. It bugs me they say Heyman was with him for all 434 days. fpalm


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

unDASHING said:


> there must be something wrong with my stream, i thought i heard curtis axel chants


It's his hometown, hence why he's getting the sympy of the people. He'll be back to attracting crickets next week. :\


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Kofi's worthy of an IC Title shot on free TV, yet Punk isn't worthy of one on a PPV with the gimmick of every title being defended?
> 
> Dat "Cur-tis Ax-el" chant. bama


Punk isn't here to elevate the IC title...he's fueding with Heyman...Axel is just a henchman.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

HHHGame78 said:


> Yet Heyman was only with Punk during his heel run, which was well half way into his reign. It bugs me they say Heyman was with him for all 434 days. fpalm


He was with him in spirit during the face part of his reign. 8*D


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Chanting for Curtis Axel??? Am I in the Twilight Zone?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Perfect-Plex chant. <3



O Fenômeno said:


> Punk isn't here to elevate the IC title...he's fueding with Heyman...Axel is just a henchman.


I know. I just find it both sad and funny that Axel and by extension the title are afterthoughts despite both getting such hyped up majorly for about 15 minutes.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

DAT crowd.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

KOFI just pinned Axel CLEAN.

Way to make Axel look strong.

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

This angle. :lmao


----------



## MoneyStax (May 10, 2011)

Decent match.

Loved how Heyman just dropped the title after the pin. :lmao


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

So the match was non-title. Cool beans, since this frees up Axel to defend the belt on PPV now.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Cheering for Axel is because they are in Minneapolis, where he is from. Also, it's not like Axel can't just interfere and make the match a DQ when Punk faces Heyman.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> KOFI just pinned Axel CLEAN.
> 
> Way to make Axel look strong.
> 
> ...


The point of the angle is for fans to know that Punk will easily defeat Axel. They're trying to sell the idea that Heyman will definitely get his ass kicked.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Poor Renee has a hard time not corpsing during promos.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

#Mark said:


> The point of the angle is for fans to know that Punk will easily defeat Axel. They're trying to sell the idea that Heyman will definitely get his ass kicked.


If that's the case, then they're succeeding. But I don't know if they want people to believe Axel is so easy to beat. Makes him look horrible.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

That hair on Cesaro's abs looks like a long scar sometimes.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

" Yeah I know what's wrong with you...3MB." :lmao


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Holy shit, the Real Americans actually won. What sorcery is this? :O


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

That uppercut. :datass :datass :datass :datass :datass


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

Thats aj styles theme that strike back uses! i have dish network.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

McIntyre and Jinder getting the ever-living shit beat out of them makes me a happy panda.


----------



## Three Dog (Jan 6, 2013)

That double chokeslam actually looked alot better than what I thought it was gonna be when he first grabbed em bama


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Wait. Is that Papyrus font on Daniel Bryan's titantron?

UNACCEPTABLE.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Asenath said:


> Wait. Is that Papyrus font on Daniel Bryan's titantron?
> 
> UNACCEPTABLE.


Yup. It's been there for months now, actually.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Need to exert your dominance?

Sounds like a _job_ for 3MB!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Dat German suplex. :O


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Ambrose with that cocky ass dimples! I just luv him!!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Awesome fast paced match right there. Not that that's a surprise considering who was invovled. :bryan :rollins

I could watch those two wrestle every week.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

That was fun. Good to see AmDrag keep the Busaiku Knee Kick and finally getting some payback.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

First time I watched Smackdown in a long while... it was actually amazing. What is going on in the WWE... did they really start listening to us and building a midcard and tag team AND women's division?! My head... exploding...


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Sounds like a decent Smackdown, will have to watch later.


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

As much as I think Ambrose's mic skills are overrated, he was absolutely golden on commentary tonight. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Ryback keep on saying "the big guy" was hilarious


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

xD7oom said:


> Full show on my channel ; )


:lmao @ Ryback mouthing 'the big guy' at the 11:59 mark. The way he says it kills me. Dude is GOATing under this gimmick.


----------



## sharp1398 (Jun 19, 2013)

HHHGame78 said:


> Yet Heyman was only with Punk during his heel run, which was well half way into his reign. It bugs me they say Heyman was with him for all 434 days. fpalm


I don't think they mean literally standing at ringside for all 434, but instead Heyman advocated and supported him all along.


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)




----------



## KingofKings1281 (Mar 31, 2008)

SubZero3:16 said:


> " Yeah I know what's wrong with you...3MB." :lmao


Easily the line of the night. It's even funnier because he seems like he believes it. Haha


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

SubZero3:16 said:


> Chanting for Curtis Axel??? Am I in the Twilight Zone?


I think hell has officially frozen over.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

i've been saying for awhile that in this angle, whatever Triple H says about anyone other than Bryan he truly believes.....like when he makes fun of Slater and Ziggler, he's actually making fun of them.


----------



## MoneyStax (May 10, 2011)

I enjoy Triple H being a dick to the heels as well. It just makes it appear that no one's safe.


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

Really fun tag match from Real Americans/Usos I thought. Always cool to see Cesaro's uppercuts.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Ambrose was so awesome on Smackdown. So awesome.. :mark:


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

I am still waiting for a 'We The People' t-shirt would mark if they made one


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> I could watch those two wrestle every week.


Like you have for the past 3-4 weeks? (Not complaining whatsoever.)


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=1lHkO4pYzO4

BackStage Fallout: Kofi Kingston & The Real Americans


----------



## kurtanglefan82 (Feb 4, 2013)

This Smackdown kinda sucked to be honest.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

> -- Friday's WWE Smackdown maintained an above-average performance for the third consecutive week following Summerslam.
> 
> Smackdown scored 84,584 in social activity, according to Trendrr.TV, down slightly from 86,200 last week. The last 10 weeks have all topped the yearly average of 72k.


via PWTorch


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

I am enjoying Smackdown lately good to see that there using the storyline on both of there shows


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Orton is always going to have that group of fans no matter what. Especially the bitches, bitches love Randy.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Man, SD on Tuesdays with this angle would be so fucking awesome live. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

at least they had Bryan beat down three of the Shield members, so i'll admit, they had him look strong this week, especially when Orton HAD to sneak attack him from behind.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

People forget that although Orton had to sneak attack Bryan from behind, Bryan outsmarted and outlasted the Shield in order to beat Rollins. He got put over strong on SD, period.


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

HHH: I am the WWE. 

I wonder how long he's been waiting to say that?


----------

